# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Μπλουζάκια Bodybuilding.gr 2012

## Muscleboss

*Το νέο μπλουζάκι του  για το 2012 είναι έτοιμο!*

Αντίστοιχα με το αντίστοιχο περσινό μπουζάκι:

- Μπλουζάκι *100% βαμβάκι*

- Ποιότητα υφάσματατος: *Υφασμα πολυτελείας*, βάρους  190gr/m2, ότι πιο ανθεκτικό υπάρχει αυτη τη στιγμή στη αγορά. Είναι το  ίδιο ύφασμα που βγάζει και η Gaspari Nutrition τα χοντρά προπονητικά της  μπλουζάκια.

- *Στάμπα μπροστά & πίσω*

- Ποιότητα στάμπας *μεταξοτυπία, χειροποίητη*, ανθεκτική σε πλυσεις, προπονήσεις και ταλαιπωρία, που το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέχτεί είναι να μη σιδερώνεται.

- *3 χρώματα* (μαύρο, λευκό κ μπλέ), σε όλα τα μεγέθη S-3XL.

Η ποιότητα και η σχεδίαση της μπλούζας είναι ειδικά για σκληρές προπονήσεις, αλλά φοριέται άνετα και για μια βόλτα. 

Η γραμμή της είναι κανονική, θα προτείναμε αν την θέλετε για προπόνηση  να παραγγείλετε ένα νούμερο μεγαλύτερο για να σας είναι άνετη. Αν  παραγγείλετε το συνηθισμένο σας νούμερο θα σας είναι πιο εφαρμοστή στο  στήθος και την πλάτη.

Παρακάτω οι στάμπες:
*
(αντρικά 3 χρώματα - μάυρο -λευκό -μπλε)*








(Γυναικείο 2 χρώματα: μαύρο - μπλέ)



*Τιμές:*

Αντρικά μπλουζάκια:

1 μπλουζάκι: 15 ευρω
2 μπλουζάκια: 25 ευρώ
3 μπλουζάκια: 35 ευρώ

και απο εκεί και πάνω κάθε επιπλέον μπλουζάκι θα χρεώνεται 10 ευρώ. 

Γυναικεία μπλουζάκια: 

1 μπλουζάκι: 20 ευρώ
2 μπλουζάκια: 35 ευρώ

και απο εκεί και πάνω κάθε επιπλέον μπλουζάκι θα χρεώνεται 15 ευρώ. 


*Μεταφορικά με ΕΛΤΑ συστημένο ΔΩΡΕΑΝ!!!*


*Παραγγελίες / Κρατήσεις*

Μπορείτε να δηλώστε την κράτησή σας για χρώμα, νούμερο και αριθμό με προσωπικό μηνυμα στον sTeLaKoS. Απαραίτητα στοιχεία που πρέπει να δωθούν για να χρησιμοποιηθούν στην αποστολή:

_1) Ονοματεπώνυμο, 2) διεύθυνση,πόλη/περιοχή,Ταχυδρομικός Κώδικας 3) τηλέφωνο._

_Συνολικος αριθμός από μπλουζες, μέγεθος και χρώμα για κάθε μία._

Η πληρωμή θα γίνεται με *κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό* (Εθνική Τράπεζα) που θα σας δίνεται από τον Στέλιο.

Η αποστολή θα γίνεται 10-15 ημέρες μετά την κατάθεση των χρημάτων. Οι πρώτες αποστολές υπολογίζονται τέλη Μαίου.

Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα ακολουθήσουν και κάποιες φωτογραφίες από τις πρώτες έτοιμες μπλούζες.  :08. Toast:

----------


## RAMBO

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ...ετοιμαζω παραγγελια :08. Turtle:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

:05. Weights:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## koukoutsaki

:01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  Εστειλα ηδη

----------


## marvin

Νομιζω οτι παλι μας ριχνετε εμας..που ειναι η σταμπα μας στην πλατη οεο; :01. Unsure:

----------


## RAMBO

> Νομιζω οτι παλι μας ριχνετε εμας..που ειναι η σταμπα μας στην πλατη οεο;


Μονιμα παραπονεμενη :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ankh

Muscleboss εγω που ειμαι πατρα γινεται να το παραλαβω απο εσενα κατευθειαν? πατρα δεν μενεις?συγγνωμη αν γινομαι αδιακριτος..

----------


## Νικος Τ.

και γω θελω....

----------


## eli_din3

ε συγγνωμη αλλα αδικιααα....εσεις εχετε τελεια σταμπα..εμεις τπτ..
θα μπορουσε να δoθει καποια διευκρυνηση για τα μεγεθη και τις διαστασεις??

----------


## dorita

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

εγω παντως θελω xl για να χωραν τα μουσκουλα..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dimitrios

Επιτέλους!  :08. Turtle: Μπορεί μήπως να ενημερώσει κάποιος Mod ως πότε θα μπορούμε να παραγγείλουμε;

----------


## ChRiSbB

> θα μπορουσε να δoθει καποια διευκρυνηση για τα μεγεθη και τις διαστασεις??


+1

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σχετικά με τα μεγέθη παιδιά να σας πω πως είναι σχετικά στενή η γραμμή τους. Όσοι πήρατε πέρυσι, είναι τα ίδια, ξέρετε πάνω κάτω.
Ένα παράδειγμα, εγώ είμαι 1.73 / 78-80 κιλά και το Μ μου είναι κανονικό, όχι κολλητό αλλά ούτε και για προπόνηση. 
Aς γράψουν κάποιοι ακόμη που πήρανε πέρσι, ύψος, κιλά και τι νούμερο φοράνε για να έχουν έναν μπούσουλα οι υπόλοιποι.
Σήμερα ήμουν λίγο απασχολημένος, θα απαντήσω σε όλα τα pm αύριο το πρωί  :08. Toast:

----------


## Ηλαπ

Εγω ειμαι γυρω στο 183 και καπου στα 80 κιλα....απο μπερσκα και τετοια φοραω Μ.....Το ιδιο δεν ειναι και αυτο????

----------


## mercy_

Λεω να παραγγειλω ενα  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Νομιζω οτι παλι μας ριχνετε εμας..που ειναι η σταμπα μας στην πλατη οεο;



Νίκη, η στάμπα της αντρικής μπλούζας δε χωράει στη γυναικεία και επειδή γενικά τα γυναικειά μπλουζάκια είναι λίγα, δε συνέφερε να βγάλουμε άλλη στάμπα.. για αυτό αυτή η διαφοροποίηση  :01. Sad: 





> Muscleboss εγω που ειμαι πατρα γινεται να το παραλαβω απο εσενα κατευθειαν? πατρα δεν μενεις?συγγνωμη αν γινομαι αδιακριτος..


Δε ξέρω αν θα με προλάβεις ankh, σε λίγες μέρες φεύγω οριστικά από Πάτρα. Ίσως μπορείς να επικοινωνήσει με το μέλος sourla αν μπορείς να παραλάβεις από αυτόν, αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι βέβαιο.

----------


## marvin

> Νίκη, η στάμπα της αντρικής μπλούζας δε χωράει στη γυναικεία και επειδή γενικά τα γυναικειά μπλουζάκια είναι λίγα, δε συνέφερε να βγάλουμε άλλη στάμπα.. για αυτό αυτή η διαφοροποίηση 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δε ξέρω αν θα με προλάβεις ankh, σε λίγες μέρες φεύγω οριστικά από Πάτρα. Ίσως μπορείς να επικοινωνήσει με το μέλος sourla αν μπορείς να παραλάβεις από αυτόν, αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι βέβαιο.


Βαλτε μας λιγοτερη εξελιξη  :01. Mr. Green: .... αλλα οχι και σκετη ρε Πανο!!!Αρα εμεις ποτε δεν θα εχουμε ολοκληρωμενη μπλουζα; :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εγω ειμαι γυρω στο 183 και καπου στα 80 κιλα....απο μπερσκα και τετοια φοραω Μ.....Το ιδιο δεν ειναι και αυτο????


Για medium εισαι,αν θες να ειναι στενη γραμμη.

----------


## Eddie

> Σχετικά με τα μεγέθη παιδιά να σας πω πως είναι σχετικά στενή η γραμμή τους. Όσοι πήρατε πέρυσι, είναι τα ίδια, ξέρετε πάνω κάτω.
> Ένα παράδειγμα, εγώ είμαι 1.73 / 78-80 κιλά και το Μ μου είναι κανονικό, όχι κολλητό αλλά ούτε και για προπόνηση. 
> Aς γράψουν κάποιοι ακόμη που πήρανε πέρσι, ύψος, κιλά και τι νούμερο φοράνε για να έχουν έναν μπούσουλα οι υπόλοιποι.





> Για medium εισαι,αν θες να ειναι στενη γραμμη.


Καταρχην πολυ ωραιο σχεδιο,κλασσικο οπως τα προπερσινα!!

Αν ειναι παντως οπως τα προπερσινα (επειδη περισυ δεν πηρα) τα νουμερα ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα.Ειμαι 1.85-105 κιλα και το large δεν ειναι κολλητο ουτε κατα διανοια,το medium μου ειναι κολλητο αλλα οχι τσιτα.Το medium στα 90 μου ηταν καπως στενο,αλλα παλι ειχε λιγο αερα μεσα,για να χετε ενα μπουσουλα οι πολλά βαρή  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Να δωσω μια απαραίτητη διευκρίνηση,ευκαιρίας δοθείσης από αυτο που είπε ο Βασίλης:
Απο τα προπερσινα σχεδια εχει χρησιμοποιηθεί το Muscle Evolution καθως άρεσε και πολλοι δεν το είχαν προλάβει....Αυτη είναι η μόνη συνδεση με τα μπλουζακια τα προπερσινα.
Από εκει και περα,*ύφασμα,ποιότητα και γραμμή μπλουζας* θα λαβετε υπόψην ώς στάνταρ τα περσινα μπλουζάκια, με τον Dorian.

----------


## Eddie

> Να δωσω μια απαραίτητη διευκρίνηση,ευκαιρίας δοθείσης από αυτο που είπε ο Βασίλης:
> Απο τα προπερσινα σχεδια εχει χρησιμοποιηθεί το Muscle Evolution καθως άρεσε και πολλοι δεν το είχαν προλάβει....Αυτη είναι η μόνη συνδεση με τα μπλουζακια τα προπερσινα.
> Από εκει και περα,*ύφασμα,ποιότητα και γραμμή μπλουζας* θα λαβετε υπόψην ώς στάνταρ τα περσινα μπλουζάκια, με τον Dorian.


Τα οποια σε σχεση με τα προπερσινα ποια ειναι?Νταξει,φανταζομαι (και οσο κοβει το ματι απο εικονα) οτι τα περσινα ηταν λιγο καλυτερα σε θεμα ποιοτητας αλλα ως νουμερα δε μπορω να διακρινω.Αφου ομως δεν εχουν σχεση με τα προπερσινα τοτε μη λαβει κανεις υπ οψη το σχολιο μου.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασίλη το υφασμα περυσι ειναι απο τα πιο χοντρά και ανθεκτικά ,με συνέπεια να κάθεται ωραία πανω στο σώμα.
Δεν ειναι δηλαδη από αυτά τα λεπτα που τσαλακωνουν ευκολα και χάνουν την φόρμα τους...
Όσον αφορα στο πως κάθεται πανω στο σώμα,νομίζω ότι τα προπέρσινα ήταν πιο ομοιόμορφα ενω τα περσινα με τον Yates είχαν πιο αθλητική "φόρμα¨,δηλαδή πιο στενα σε πλατη,στήθος ,ωμους
(Εκτός αν εγω είμαι πιο "μεγαλος" σε αυτα τα σημεία και μου φαίνεται ετσι )  :08. Turtle: 

υ.γ. Ειναι αίσθηση μου και δεν ξερω αν ισχύει απόλυτα.

----------


## Dreiko

εγω περισυ πηρα το Large,στους ωμους,στηθος,πλατη,οπως λεει και ο κωστας ειναι πιο εφαρμοστο,ενω κατω πεφτει ωραια,καλυπτωντας τις μεγαλυτερες μεσες(οπως η δικια μου :01. Mr. Green:  ) λογω "βαριου-χοντρου" υφασματος...

For the record ειμαι 1.81-1.82,92 κιλα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

> Βαλτε μας λιγοτερη εξελιξη .... αλλα οχι και σκετη ρε Πανο!!!Αρα εμεις ποτε δεν θα εχουμε ολοκληρωμενη μπλουζα;


παρε μια αντρικη να εχεις και σταμπα.. αμαν πιαααα!!!   μηπως ξερει κανεις οτι ειναι αντρικη? εδω εχουμε παραγγελιες γυναικεια μπλουζακια που θελουν να φορεσουν αντρες μονο και μονο που ειναι χωρις μανηκι. :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

> εδω εχουμε παραγγελιες γυναικεια μπλουζακια που θελουν να φορεσουν αντρες μονο και μονο που ειναι* gay*


καλα που θα το κραταγες μυστικο... :02. Smash:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

> παρε μια αντρικη να εχεις και σταμπα.. αμαν πιαααα!!!   μηπως ξερει κανεις οτι ειναι αντρικη? εδω εχουμε παραγγελιες γυναικεια μπλουζακια που θελουν να φορεσουν αντρες μονο και μονο που ειναι χωρις μανηκι.


Καλε μπλουζακι θελω οχι φουστανι :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ...

----------


## ankh

> Δε ξέρω αν θα με προλάβεις ankh, σε λίγες μέρες φεύγω οριστικά από Πάτρα. Ίσως μπορείς να επικοινωνήσει με το μέλος sourla αν μπορείς να παραλάβεις από αυτόν, αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι βέβαιο.


Δεν πειραζει ευχαριστω!! θα το παραγγειλω κανονικα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Πιστευω ότι τα μπλε θα γινουν τα αγαπημενα μου  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Psy-los13

θα ηταν ευκολο για εμας τα καινουργια μελη που δεν γνωριζουμε ουτε τα περσινα ουτε τα προπερσινα, να δοθει μια παραπανω διευκρινη οσον αφορα τα μεγέθη ?? 
π.χ. περιφέρεια στηθους η κατι τετοιο που θα βοηθουσε??

Ευχαριστω και συγνωμη αν γινομαι κουραστικος απλα ειμαι απο επαρχια και δεν θελω να περιμενω τοσες μερεσ να μου ερθουν και μετα να μην ειναι οπως τις θελω πανω μου  :01. Razz:

----------


## aqua_bill

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  θέλω κι εγώ!!!ποτε κλεινου πααγγελιες?

----------


## murder

> εγω περισυ πηρα το Large,στους ωμους,στηθος,πλατη,οπως λεει και ο κωστας ειναι πιο εφαρμοστο,ενω κατω πεφτει ωραια,καλυπτωντας τις μεγαλυτερες μεσες(οπως η δικια μου ) λογω "βαριου-χοντρου" υφασματος...
> 
> For the record ειμαι 1.81-1.82,92 κιλα.


 τα ιδια ειμαστε ομως :01. Razz:  τσιτα παλτεσ ομουσ? (σε ρωταω για να δω πιο νουμερο μ κανει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

> εγω περισυ πηρα το Large,στους ωμους,στηθος,πλατη,οπως λεει και ο κωστας ειναι πιο εφαρμοστο,ενω κατω πεφτει ωραια,καλυπτωντας τις μεγαλυτερες μεσες(οπως η δικια μου ) λογω "βαριου-χοντρου" υφασματος...
> 
> For the record ειμαι 1.81-1.82,92 κιλα.


δηλαδη εγω που ειμαι 1.85 και στα 94 περιπου θα μου ειναι κομπλε το L ε;

----------


## s0k0s

> δηλαδη εγω που ειμαι 1.85 και στα 94 περιπου θα μου ειναι κομπλε το L ε;


Ετσι οπως το κοβω κολλητο θα σου ειναι...

----------


## Muscleboss

Την άλλη βδομάδα που θα έχω τα πρώτα στα χέρια μου θα βάλω φωτογραφίες και κάποιες χαρακτηριστικές διαστάσεις.

----------


## Muscleboss

Κάποιες πρόχειρες φωτογραφίες από τα πρώτα μπλουζάκια που παραλάβαμε σήμερα. 

Αντρικό Μαύρο


Αντρικό λευκό


Αντρικό μπλέ


Γυναικείο μπλέ

----------


## Muscleboss

Να δώσω και κάποιες χαρακτηριστικές διαστάσεις:

Μήκος διάστασης ώμων (από ραφή σε ραφή)

Small: 43cm και λιγότερο
Μedium: 45cm
Large: 47 cm
XL: 50 cm
XXL: 53+cm

Θα πρότεινα αν θέλετε τα μπλουζάκια για προπόνηση να αγοράζετε ένα νούμερο μεγαλύτερο από το συνηθισμένο σας. Αν τα θέλετε για να τα φοράτε σε βόλτα, πάρτε το νούμερό σας. Έχουν ελαφρώς εφαρμοστή γραμμή σε πλάτη στήθος, αλλά έχουν καλή ελαστικότητα.

----------


## aqua_bill

παιδια μεχρι ποτε μπορουμε να παραγγείλουμε?

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Πιστεύω οτι θα σταματήσουμε να δεχόμαστε παραγγελίες γύρω στα μέσα με τέλη Ιουνίου. Αλλά δε μπορώ να το πω με βεβαιότητα γιατί θα αναλάβουν κάποια άλλα παιδιά τις αποστολές και ίσως να το λήξουν νωρίτερα αν έχει πέσει η ζήτηση.

----------


## RAMBO

Μεχρι τον αγωνα της wabba θα τα εχουμε..?

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Δύσκολο.... δε ξέρω σίγουρα...

----------


## yiantheo

στην Κυπρο γινεται αποστολη?

----------


## Muscleboss

> στην Κυπρο γινεται αποστολη?


Όχι, φίλε μου δυστυχώς... θα ρωτησω το παιδί που θα αναλάβει τις αποστολές, αλλά δε νομίζω.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Παιδιά στο τέλος της ερχόμενης βδομάδας θα γίνουνε οι πρώτες αποστολές, σε όσους παράγγειλαν μέχρι σήμερα και έχουνε καταθέσει και τα χρήματα. Οπότε να τα περιμένετε από Δευτέρα 28/5  :03. Thumb up: 

Μπορείτε ακόμη και τώρα, αλλά και το επόμενο διάστημα να κάνετε παραγγελίες, αλλά θα πάνε λίγο πιο πίσω οι αποστολές. Δε γνωρίζω πόσο ακριβώς.. ίσως καναδυο βδομάδες μετά τις πρώτες.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Έως τη Παρασκευή 25/5 θα έχουν γίνει οι αποστολές σε όσους έχουν τακτοποιήσει τις καταθέσεις τους, οπότε από Δευτέρα να αναμένουν ειδοποίηση απ' το ταχυδρομείο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

τα μπλουζακια ηρθαν. Ολα κομπλε, ειναι απλα μπομπα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μόλις παρέλαβα κι εγώ τα δικά μου. Άψογα  :08. Toast:

----------


## koukoutsaki

wow!!
Αντε μου ηρθε σημερα το χαρτι απο το ταχυδρομειο κ λεει απο αυριο μπορω να παω να παρω και τα δικα μου  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ankh

Εγω που δεν εχω παρει ειδοποιηση ακομα απο το ταχυδρομειο να αρχισω να ανησυχω??

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Παράξενο αλλά δε νομίζω να υπάρξει θέμα, είναι συστημένα ούτως ή άλλως. Εάν έως αύριο το μεσημέρι δε σου έχουνε φέρει ειδοποίηση στείλε μου pm να το ψάξουμε μέσω των ΕΛ.ΤΑ.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ankh

ok ευχαριστω!!

----------


## koukoutsaki

πηρα και τα δικα μου και ειναι τελεια :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:   μπραβο παιδια 
ανυπομονω να τα μοιρασω κ στους δικους μου  :01. Mr. Green: 

(μονο που πηρα medium η χαζη για μενα κ μου ειναι μεγαλη αλλη φορα θα ξερω  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:   )

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και γω σήμερα τα πήρα και είναι πολυ ωραία

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Παρελαβα και γω! Πολυ καλή ποιότητα!

----------


## s0k0s

Μωρε Κυρ Ηλια κριμα η μπλουζα θα σκιστει  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> και γω σήμερα τα πήρα και είναι πολυ ωραία


Βρηκατε μπλουζα στο νουμερο σας :02. Shock:  (πλακιτσα)
Η αληθεια ειναι πως στην ποζα δικεφαλων ειναι λιγο ετοιμη να εκραγει

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> και γω σήμερα τα πήρα και είναι πολυ ωραία


Ηλια εισαι φοβερος.Το λιγοτερο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να βγαλεις φωτογραφιες πανω στη προπονηση-πρησμενος, και να τις δημοσιευσεις.Αλλα και οτιδηποτε αλλο βαλεις σαν στοχο ,δεκτο και αυτο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια εισαι φοβερος.Το λιγοτερο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να βγαλεις φωτογραφιες πανω στη προπονηση-πρησμενος, και να τις δημοσιευσεις.Αλλα και οτιδηποτε αλλο βαλεις σαν στοχο ,δεκτο και αυτο.


αυτες τις έβαλα για το μπλουζάκι Γιάννη που φαίνετε καλα,  ήταν πρωί και με την τζίμπλα στο μάτι ακόμα ,με έβγαλε ενας φίλος με το κινητό , στην προπόνηση σίγουρα φαίνετε καλύτερα , απλα πρέπει να συγκεντρωθώ και να μπώ σε ενα πρόγραμμα να τρώω και να γυμνάζομαι σωστα , αλλιώς είμαι για μπάτσες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Πήρα κι εγώ το δικό μου!....ωραίο είναι! :03. Awesome:

----------


## Yiannis 1989

δυστυχώς εγώ δεν ήμουν μέλος όταν ήταν οι παραγγελίες.. μπορώ μήπως να βρω τώρα;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> *Παραγγελίες / Κρατήσεις*
> 
> Μπορείτε να δηλώστε την κράτησή σας για χρώμα, νούμερο και αριθμό με προσωπικό μηνυμα στον sTeLaKoS. Απαραίτητα στοιχεία που πρέπει να δωθούν για να χρησιμοποιηθούν στην αποστολή:
> 
> _1) Ονοματεπώνυμο, 2) διεύθυνση,πόλη/περιοχή,Ταχυδρομικός Κώδικας 3) τηλέφωνο._
> 
> _Συνολικος αριθμός από μπλουζες, μέγεθος και χρώμα για κάθε μία._
> 
> Η πληρωμή θα γίνεται με *κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό* (Εθνική Τράπεζα) που θα σας δίνεται από τον Στέλιο.
> ...



Οι παραγγελίες είναι ακόμη ανοικτές, στείλε μου pm.  :01. Wink:

----------


## RAMBO

Tριτη πρωι θα παω να τα παραλαβω...ωστε να κανουν την παρθενικη τους εμφανιση στο 2ημερο αγωνων :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Μολις τα πηρα,η γραμμη τελεια οπως και η προηγουμενη ,το μπλε τελικα πολυ πιο ωραιο απο οτι το περιμενα και ολα καθονται τελεια


Ειναι η τελευταια φορα που περνω το small..στο οριο μου ειναι :08. Turtle:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Παιδιά να ενημερώσω πως παραγγελίες για μπλουζάκια θα δεχόμαστε *μέχρι και τη Δευτέρα 18 Ιουνίου*. Εντός 10ημέρου από τότε, θα γίνουν και οι αποστολές, που θα είναι οι τελευταίες για φέτος.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

4 μέρες ακόμη, τη Δευτέρα 18/6 κλείνουν οι φετινές παραγγελίες.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τέλος οι παραγγελίες για φέτος, όσοι πρόλαβαν πρόλαβαν! Του χρόνου πάλι!
Το αργότερο έως τέλος της εβδομάδας να έχουνε τακτοποιηθεί οι πληρωμές για να γίνουν οι αποστολές μέχρι τα τέλη του μήνα.  :03. Thumb up: 

Υπήρξε μια καθυστέρηση στις προηγούμενες αποστολές(που θα γινόταν μέχρι Παρασκευή 15/6), νομίζω θα προλάβουν να σταλούν μέχρι την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή 22/6.

----------


## Kolorizos

παιδια πρεπει να βγαλεται και κατι σε τιραντε

----------


## JohnyB

Nα ρωτήσω κάτι.......... πόσο καιρο κάνουν περίπου να έρθουν για να ξέρω αν πρεπει να ανησυχώ????????

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Γίνονται ομαδικές αποστολές όταν μαζευτούν κάμποσα. Απ' όσο ξέρω τα δικά σου τα σταλούν αύριο, ίσως έχουν φύγει και σήμερα. Οπότε από Τρίτη να τα περιμένεις.

----------


## JohnyB

Α ενταξει τοτε μια χαρα........ρωτησα γιατί τα ΕΛΤΑ ειναι γνωστά για την αξιοπιστία τους..........

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Αύριο-μεθαύριο θα σταλούν και οι τελευταίες παραγγελίες οπότε από Δευτέρα 2/7 όσοι δεν έχετε παραλάβει, να περιμένετε ειδοποιητήριο   :03. Thumb up: 


*Να ενημερώσω πως υπάρχουν κάποια στοκ κομμάτια, εάν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να μου στείλει προσωπικό μήνυμα, να δούμε εάν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο χρώμα και νούμερα και να κανονίσουμε την αποστολή.*

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Σήμερα παρελαβα και γω τις δικές μου,εξαιρετική δουλειά στο λογότυπο και η ποιότητα του υφάσματος άριστη,μπράβο παιδιά....  :03. Clap: 
Αντε και του χρόνου-να μαστε γεροί!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------

